# Deployment day



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

These dang things are heavier than I thought, may sink the USS Swiss cheese!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, Try'n. Don't hurt yourself or break anything.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You should deploy them from your yak and take video.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You gonna hook a rope to it so you can pull it up and fetch all your jigs at the end of the year??? hahaha

I like the crappie trees they make from pvc/water lines that way hooks slide off of em....


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

I was going to say those aren't quite finished...they need jigs, hooks, leader, and other finishing touches hanging off 'em...don't forget the half cracked red and white plastic floats lol. Looks like you going to have too many spots to fish in a day.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> You gonna hook a rope to it so you can pull it up and fetch all your jigs at the end of the year??? hahaha
> 
> I like the crappie trees they make from pvc/water lines that way hooks slide off of em....




Me too. I have several but the best spots are old wood, stumps, slabs or big trunks. Next best are the Christmas trees. I can catch a few on the plastic but not as many. Look close. The reef in back is gas pipe and landscape edging


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The plastic reefs do not attract or hold the micro organism that attract baitfish as well as natural wood etc, so those should work great.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> The plastic reefs do not attract or hold the micro organism that attract baitfish as well as natural wood etc, so those should work great.




Correct!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man I wish this was a live feed,guess the story with pics will have to do.


----------



## Ken82 (Feb 9, 2018)

Guys where I'm from in TN used to round up the trashed (real) christmas trees and set them out. They'll hold a ton of crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking good.....they will work for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen videos where folks get a bunch of bambo and hammer em into the water like a stake bed... Ever try that? You could easily make a thing like a t stake fence post hammer...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kevin did Chase ever get the numbers straightened out?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Kevin did Chase ever get the numbers straightened out?




Probably not


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And there they go!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Whaaaaaaat? Boat and all? That will be one heck of spot. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you let em down with a cotton rope to be sure they’re standing upright?
Serious question. I’ve never dropped em.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Do you let em down with a cotton rope to be sure they’re standing upright?
> Serious question. I’ve never dropped em.




Well. Now I’m worried!! Each bucket had 50# of concrete but after I wet it they weighed about #250. I barely got em rolled off the side!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They’re probably upright. No worries.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

All that sowing. ...reaping ought to be awesome !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I bet that got some double takes from anyone else on the lake!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Dang, I bet that got some double takes from anyone else on the lake!




All by myself brother.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> All by myself brother.


Covert (alone) is the only way to go. You can't even trust family with the whereabouts of a "secret spot".

Of course, when I try to do something like this, I'll have three feet of brush sticking above the surface.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I keep a bass rod right next to me when fishing... if I hear you, I immediately drop the jig and grab it.


----------

